# Historic New Mexico Instream Flow Right Approved



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Instream flows now have a precedent in New Mexico. 

Happy Thanksgiving!

Historic New Mexico Instream Flow Right Approved


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow. That is historic.


----------

